# Paint problem



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Really strange this one. I was washing the wheel arches of my 2 month old TT the other day with my usual hose (not a pressure washer and no great power either) when I saw before my very eyes the white paint lifting off from the inside of the nearside rear wheel arch! And as I sprayed water so more lifted off.



No problem on the other side so it may be that they've over-sprayed the underseal and the white paint has not adhered to it.



I've reported it to my dealer who says it definitely sounds odd and I'll take it in soon to get it rectified.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Maybe youve hit a stone and water has raised the paint.


----------



## whispering john (Mar 24, 2013)

We have exactly the same problem, Glacier White TTS, bought new, and I noticed the paint problem after the first wash.

Took car back to dealer who has taken photos of it and then they asked us to take the car in again 2 weeks later, took more photos and they are referring it to Audi - still waiting for a response - it's been 2 months now, so not holding breath.

Drivers side rear wheel arch - passenger side wheel arch fine.

They had seen it before - car would have to be taken away to rectify. The problem has not got any worse since initial discovery where the paint has fallen off.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Will be checking my 1 month old Ibis in the morning :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like the paint was applied rather thinly in that area, odd


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Will be checking my 1 month old Ibis in the morning :?


Couldn't wait :wink:

Good spot Peter, my left side has a v small bit lifted , you can see where I rubbed a wet finger, the paint is VERY thin , more like overspray. The right side has a bigger piece missing, but also very thin overall so not concerned.
However I will coat with something, not sure yet, to hide the problem. May even remove the liner and spray my self.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

same here. Clearly the inside of the bumper is not prepared to be painted...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

grasmere said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Will be checking my 1 month old Ibis in the morning :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Cheers Glospete (I think), as soon as you said it I knew I had it too! I thought it was just dirt deposits but sure enough, on both sides it is the same! Trip to Audi tomorrow me thinks!! Disappointed. 

P.S. Quality poor as taken in the dark with a torch in my mouth!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Smart money's on "they all do that sir..."

But good luck at the dealers anyway


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Smart money's on "they all do that sir..."
> 
> But good luck at the dealers anyway


My 59 plate hasn't :-/ Not great quality on a new car from Audi in this instance!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Smart money's on "they all do that sir..."
> 
> But good luck at the dealers anyway


No, the first line is always, 'Well, I've never seen or heardof that before Sir'. It is a difficult one as mine is right down to the bottom and could potentially become visible from the other side. Trouble is, if they start meddling things could easily go wrong as they did on my Mark 4 Golf which ended up being resprayed twice all over!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

its hidden away, I would just buy myself a can of the same paint and spray the inside of that arch


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> its hidden away, I would just buy myself a can of the same paint and spray the inside of that arch


In principle you are right but it does need to be brought to Audis attention in case it gets worse and becomes more of a visible issue later. It is also disappointing that this should happen to the paintwork, no mater where it might be!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Smart money's on "they all do that sir..."
> 
> But good luck at the dealers anyway


Email from Audi Exeter Customer Service at 11.20pm yesterday evening saying "Please rest assured this matter will be dealt with to the highest satisfaction, I was going to give you a call tomorrow to get some more information off you so I can get a paint claim on the system ready and we can have this issue resolved with the minimum amount of inconvenience to you. "

Can't ask for better service than that methinks? Full marks to Audi Exeter.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Disappointing.... I would get a touch up rather than let Audi at it. They'll cover the car in overspray. I wouldn't let them near it in such an inconspicuous area. You know its there and I would probably spot it if it wasn't touched in but your avg Joe wouldn't even know.
I know that the underside of the bit you have spotted on my car is all dull due to stone chips. Poor. 10k mile car


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

the minty1 said:


> Disappointing.... I would get a touch up rather than let Audi at it. They'll cover the car in overspray. I wouldn't let them near it in such an inconspicuous area. You know its there and I would probably spot it if it wasn't touched in but your avg Joe wouldn't even know.
> I know that the underside of the bit you have spotted on my car is all dull due to stone chips. Poor. 10k mile car


Each of us has to make our own decisions but I'd definitely leave it to Audi. Just imagine the conversation with Audi if there was a more serious paint problem at a later date.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> the minty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Disappointing.... I would get a touch up rather than let Audi at it. They'll cover the car in overspray. I wouldn't let them near it in such an inconspicuous area. You know its there and I would probably spot it if it wasn't touched in but your avg Joe wouldn't even know.
> ...


I agree with you but there is a risk that they will make things worse and a problem not unlike the one that I had with my mark 4 Golf (see previous post) could occur. I will certainly be making my concerns known to Audi but will keep an open mind as to how the matter will be addressed at this time.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

As long as they stay away from the outside paint, all should be fine.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Not exactly "Vorsprung Durch Technic" is it?

As you all probably know the paint process is fully robotised whereby paint is applied in high pressure mist form and bonds by molecular attraction to the highly electrically charged bodyshell, over the pre-coated primered finish, and then oven cured.
And why Audi paint systems are relatively thin but durable (allegedly).
It may seem trivial to some, but not those concerned obviously, it would concern me if it were my new car.

Audi will not be wanting to make a big deal of it, for obvious reasons, but I'm betting it's opened a quality control issue at the main manufacturing plant.
If not .... it should have. :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

RogerB said:


> highly electrically charged bodyshell


Body shell, yes, bumpers and sills, no. In fact, these items may well be painted elsewhere and arrive pre-painted in the assembly factory. Clearly Audi's been skipping costs, thinking painting the inside of bumpers isn't making any sense. Hence no prep work and no full paint job.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> > highly electrically charged bodyshell
> ...


Well again ... allegedly all ancilliary car body bits like mirrors, spoilers and such like undergo strict paint process engineering to make sure colour match is perfect ... which implies a high degree of quality control.
But whether the same paint engineering process takes place as the general monocoque frame and main metal panels who knows?
Clearly non metallic components can't be electrically charged so there is clearly an alternative process for the bits ...
But here on reflection, it would appear to be flawed on certain components where paint to primer bonding is concerned.

So in real terms it still amounts to the same thing ... quality control I guess.

Audi may say that it's something to do with that part of the car where it is prone to bombardment from grit which perhaps sinters the top layer of colour and undermines the paint adhesion .... and is maybe acceptible as the primer layer is not prone to such conditions and can still maintain the component anti-corrosion aspect. ???

They might even argue that those parts of the car are usually minging with mud and road debris, and thus don't come up for too close inspection .... but because we are enthusiasts, we clean there. 

Be interesting to hear what they do have to say .... if anything. :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

RogerB said:


> So in real terms it still amounts to the same thing ... quality control I guess.


I guess it met quality control standards when leaving the factory.



RogerB said:


> Audi may say that it's something to do with that part of the car where it is prone to bombardment from grit which perhaps sinters the top layer of colour and undermines the paint adhesion .... and is maybe acceptible as the primer layer is not prone to such conditions and can still maintain the component anti-corrosion aspect. ???


Yeah, but we wouldn't let them get away with it, would we? The outside of the bumper behind the rear wheels is much more prone to bombardment, unless we all share the habit of driving backwards very fast all the time. And there the paint remains OK.



RogerB said:


> They might even argue that those parts of the car are usually minging with mud and road debris, and thus don't come up for too close inspection .... but because we are enthusiasts, we clean there.


Indeed we do 

Even worse than that, I manually clean the underside of the body too and discovered blisters in the paint that covers the outside of the boot floor pan. Under the blisters, the zinc has disappeared. 



RogerB said:


> Be interesting to hear what they do have to say .... if anything. :?


Sure. But my paint blisters don't fall under the paint warranty anymore, nor the rust perforation warranty as it's not coming from the inside. :x


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not suggesting for one minute we let Audi get away with anything ... merely pointing out the "real world" aspects and what they may say in defence. 
And yes, of course the car would have passed QA systems inspections on leaving the plant, but it wouldn't have included a test to go and see whether they can power hose the paint off the car around its underneath/ ground areas.
That QA process would have been strictly designed, tested and sorted at the paint system procurement stage.

So for example if a "bad batch of primer" or paint creeps in, it may not be noticed at finished vehicle inspection, and only come to light after consumer complaint or a number of consumer complaints and dealers arise, then suggesting a wider area problem. And then, only after recognition of there being a paint or primer batch related problem.

They won't see it as the same as doing a recall because of say ... a brake component failure or such.
My guess is they'll send a technical report to any dealers who show concern, with complaining customers, and the dealers will sort it in house.
That is what you could expect I think, especially for new cars, I'd bet older cars wouldn't get a look-in.


----------



## dennyaudi (Aug 9, 2012)

When I first got my 58 plate I noticed right away I had very slight bubbling (about 8 different bits) of paint on both doors quite low down.

I went into Audi and I was told it was possibly a "build up of zink" coming through the paint. I was told not to worry and that it would be covered under warranty and if I could give them 8 weeks to get back to me.

I never heard a peep, so I contacted them (not great customer service). I was told that Audi had came back and said that the photos they took were too difficult to see and can I go back in for more photos to be taken. I did that on Monday and was told they would fast track it and get back to me by the end of this week. Guess what, nothing again.

The warranty guy said they have had a lot of paint problems on red audi's so get on your knees guys and have a good look at your doors.
I'm really disapointed with the paint on this car. I've had a few A4's and they were great, but the paint on this one is very soft. The whole front end is littered with stone chips. My wifes Vauxhall is better!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

glospete said:


> Really strange this one. I was washing the wheel arches of my 2 month old TT the other day with my usual hose (not a pressure washer and no great power either) when I saw before my very eyes the white paint lifting off from the inside of the nearside rear wheel arch! And as I sprayed water so more lifted off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glospete,

I have a little paint coming off the inside of the door mirrors (only minor so far but I will get Audi to sort before the warranty runs out). Also a have a tiny patch where the rear bumper meets the rear quarter panel with paint missing.

Mad.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

RogerB said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > RogerB said:
> ...


It's not just quality control, its actually lots of evidence of an inadequate process to correctly paint that part of the bumper, or seal it with protection of some sort.
Arguably it's the other side of those areas, ie underneath, which will get the most hammer from road grit coming up from the rear wheels, but it doesn't mean the top doesn't deserve a proper coating, after all its very visible and disconcerting when lumps of paint come away.

So how do we inform Audi UK as a collective? This should have more strength coming from the forum. . . Or is that naive :wink:


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Grasmere said:



RogerB said:


> highly electrically charged bodyshell


Body shell, yes, bumpers and sills, no. In fact, these items may well be painted elsewhere and arrive pre-painted in the assembly factory. Clearly Audi's been skipping costs, thinking painting the inside of bumpers isn't making any sense. Hence no prep work and no full paint job.[/quote]
Well again ... allegedly all ancilliary car body bits like mirrors, spoilers and such like undergo strict paint process engineering to make sure colour match is perfect ... which implies a high degree of quality control.
But whether the same paint engineering process takes place as the general monocoque frame and main metal panels who knows? ... snip
So how do we inform Audi UK as a collective? This should have more strength coming from the forum. . . Or is that naive :wink:[/quote]

It's a good question Ian, and one we should all give some thought. I think the first thing to do is form another string out of just the up to date genuine complaints, meaning the new(er) cars, as those are more difficult to defend by Audi.
Get each person to supply photos and build a file. Moderators could keep it tidy from extraneous subjects and maybe make it sticky.
The bigger the dossier, the more likely they will take notice .... especially given the size of the forum patronage??

Any thoughts?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

RogerB said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > So how do we inform Audi UK as a collective? This should have more strength coming from the forum. . . Or is that naive :wink:
> ...


Moderators? Is this something that's been done before ?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Decide to check mine today and I have the same issue on both sides... :?


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

This is not good but is it related to the colour of paint? I only ask because my previous experience as a RenaultSport owner was that certain paints are subject to 'common issues..... :? :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The dealership will probably resort to the same solution, a small can of matching colour


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> The dealership will probably resort to the same solution, a small can of matching colour


Surely Pat it's a little unfair to second guess what they will or won't do until we all get their actual response.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

True we don't know the outcome yet, in my eyes it's like saying I have a small cut on my arm so shall I put a plaster on it or have my arm amputated, I don't think they will make a big fuss on how they repair it is all I'm saying.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Get Angry Britain on the case.

He did a great job at getting eveyones window regulators fixed by Audi.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > The dealership will probably resort to the same solution, a small can of matching colour
> ...


Looking forward to your response before I pop up to my dealer!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Took some pics of mine today.... :?

Off side..



Near side...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Matthaus - how old is yours and is it Glacier or Ibis white? Strangely, excluding TT Driver, all cars mentioned thus far are 2012/2013 and with the exception of mine all of these are white! Not that any of this means much but surely must be an issue on more recent cars?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Matthaus - how old is yours and is it Glacier or Ibis white? Strangely, excluding TT Driver, all cars mentioned thus far are 2012/2013 and with the exception of mine all of these are white! Not that any of this means much but surely must be an issue on more recent cars?


Mine is a late 2012, Ibis white....That's interesting then, might be some possible connection...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Matthaus - how old is yours and is it Glacier or Ibis white? Strangely, excluding TT Driver, all cars mentioned thus far are 2012/2013 and with the exception of mine all of these are white! Not that any of this means much but surely must be an issue on more recent cars?
> ...


Not sure but TT Driver aside, we are all 12 months or younger and all white except me!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Mine glacier white
March 2013, but may have been made end 2012 - how can I tell ?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Mine glacier white
> March 2013, but may have been made end 2012 - how can I tell ?


Dunno, but mine appears the oldest of the current crop of complaints and was registered on 30th July 2012! Can't believe the problem would have been on 2010/11 models without a thread appearing earlier on this Forum so I suspect it is a more recent problem!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I have decided I am going to take a visit to my local dealership where I purchased the TT from on my set of next rest days and see what they say. I have always found them really good in the past and have built up a good rapport with them.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Mine glacier white
> March 2013, but may have been made end 2012 - how can I tell ?


Look under the bonnet. There are lots of date stamps on hoses and probably there's a sticker on the engine too, showing exactly when it was produced. Normally factories work with a 'just in time' delivery of parts, rather than keeping them on stock. So gather a few of these dates and the most recent one you can find (assuming no parts were replaced yet) will be pretty close to the actual production date.


----------



## wesTTie (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, Just checked my Ibis white 2012 and have same problem on rear nearside. It is not flaking and seems pretty secure, it would appear the paint has been missed and baked liked this. 

WesTTie


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

wesTTie said:


> Hi, Just checked my Ibis white 2012 and have same problem on rear nearside. It is not flaking and seems pretty secure, it would appear the paint has been missed and baked liked this.
> 
> WesTTie


Yet another white car!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> wesTTie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Just checked my Ibis white 2012 and have same problem on rear nearside. It is not flaking and seems pretty secure, it would appear the paint has been missed and baked liked this.
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking... :?


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Matthaus said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > wesTTie said:
> ...


I'm going to keep a close eye on mine.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > wesTTie said:
> ...


I feel like the odd one out now!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

WesTTie[/quote]

Yet another white car![/quote]

I feel like the odd one out now! [/quote]

No mate, were just common with our white TT's... :wink: 
Does seem strange that it is the white ones that seem to be having the same issue and then so far your one.. Yours is a fairly rare colour? Quote me if I am wrong..


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

It must be because the paint is applied thinly in that area and the body part is black which is difficult to cover with white and need additional coats, the coating on mine is thin but not as noticeable as it is with the white cars. Its like trying to paint a black door with one coat of white paint.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> WesTTie


Yet another white car![/quote]

I feel like the odd one out now! [/quote]

No mate, were just common with our white TT's... :wink: 
Does seem strange that it is the white ones that seem to be having the same issue and then so far your one.. Yours is a fairly rare colour? Quote me if I am wrong..[/quote]

You are quite right, not many Volcano Red TTs around. Just saw my first other VR Audi in Guernsey today, a Q5! Where the paint sticks it's a very nice colour!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> You are quite right, not many Volcano Red TTs around. Just saw my first other VR Audi in Guernsey today, a Q5! Where the paint sticks it's a very nice colour!


  Did you check the Q5's underside to see if they had the same issue  ....

I bet it gives fantastic effects in different lighting conditions... 8)


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Audi Exeter say that the warranty paint claim has been accepted and my car is booked in for w/c 26 August. They are providing another car whilst the work is done (R8 probably :lol: ). Watch this space.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

glospete said:


> Audi Exeter say that the warranty paint claim has been accepted and my car is booked in for w/c 26 August. They are providing another car whilst the work is done (R8 probably :lol: ). Watch this space.


That's a good result, will have to see how I get on... Nice One.. :wink:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Just a quick update on the paint problem. Owing to me messing up dates and holidays my car is booked in for w/c 16 September and they want it for 2-3 days. They are providing me with a courtesy car. 
What reaction did you others get to your complaint to Audi re your similar problem?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## whispering john (Mar 24, 2013)

Nothing yet :roll:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I was going to wait for yours to be done first because I have previous poor experience of warranty paint work. If they need it for 2-3 days it sound like more than a simple job!? My first service is due in about 30 days so I will at least need to report it by then.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Plan a visit to the dealership this week, as I just haven't had the opportunity, so will update with what happens..


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

glospete said:


> Audi Exeter say that the warranty paint claim has been accepted and my car is booked in for w/c 26 August. They are providing another car whilst the work is done (R8 probably :lol: ). Watch this space.


Where about are you in Devon?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

ibiswhitett said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Audi Exeter say that the warranty paint claim has been accepted and my car is booked in for w/c 26 August. They are providing another car whilst the work is done (R8 probably :lol: ). Watch this space.
> ...


Near Honiton.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

glospete said:


> ibiswhitett said:
> 
> 
> > glospete said:
> ...


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

As per the very first post, this just happened to me when washing the car :? 2013 Ibis White, car is booked in to Audi tomorrow for something else so going to point this out while I'm up.


----------



## craigski (Aug 10, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Strangely, excluding TT Driver, all cars mentioned thus far are 2012/2013 and with the exception of mine all of these are white! Not that any of this means much but surely must be an issue on more recent cars?


Just noticed same on my 2013 Daytona Grey, both sides. If I hadnt read this thread, I probably wouldnt have noticed. Will just keep an eye on it for moment.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Have phoned 'Josh' at Bedford Audi today, and he was aware of the issue already, as they had noticed it on a brand new white TT recently that had been delivered to the dealership. I have been asked to take my car in tomorrow, so they can take photo's and deal with the matter....

Can't complain about the service so far...as I have always found them very accommodating...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> Just a quick update on the paint problem. Owing to me messing up dates and holidays my car is booked in for w/c 16 September and they want it for 2-3 days. They are providing me with a courtesy car.
> What reaction did you others get to your complaint to Audi re your similar problem?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Good luck with the paint repair this week and don't forget to keep us informed!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick update on the paint problem. Owing to me messing up dates and holidays my car is booked in for w/c 16 September and they want it for 2-3 days. They are providing me with a courtesy car.
> ...


Thanks for remembering - I'll certainly be posting the result.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Just picked up the car from Audi Exeter. Perfect job! They were very apologetic and said they had not seen such a thing before (I believe them!). The bodyshop removed the remaining paint and underseal, prepared the surface, painted and then applied a coat of lacquer. I can't fault the service from Exeter but can certainly criticise Audi for allowing this to slip through. I recommend anyone else who has been waiting to see my outcome to get it done.

Not the greatest of photos but I think you can see the difference if you compare them to my earlier photos at the beginning of this thread:

Nearside:



Offside:



They loaned me a manual A4 Techniq with all the bells and whistles but even though it went well and was very smooth for a diesel I was really pleased to get behind the wheel of my TT for the journey home!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks good but I'm still a bit nervous. I wonder what could go wrong if I don't get quite the same level of service as you? My paint on one side has gone right up to the edge and I guess my concern is that they may be an identifiable mark between the inner and outer edges when the work is done or that they knock or damage something else while they are doing work which, actually, is pretty much hidden away.

My first yr service is now due in 16 days but still no call from the dealer. I wonder if they will call seeing as I am paying on the service plan? When they do (or if I have to call them) I will mention the paint issue. Thanks for the update and a job well done!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

That's your paint problem solved, congrats. But now you'll have to keep it clean and shiny... :wink:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking good Glospete, I have got mine booked in for Oct 7th, they say they need it for 3 days, so will be supplying me a loan car. Hope mine turns out as good as yours did...

Will post up pics when completed.... :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> Just a quick update on the paint problem. Owing to me messing up dates and holidays my car is booked in for w/c 16 September and they want it for 2-3 days. They are providing me with a courtesy car.
> What reaction did you others get to your complaint to Audi re your similar problem?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Strange that, the warranty guy at Jackson's Guernsey was in pre-selected dismissive mode today when I popped in to book my first service (seeing as they hadn't made any effort to contact me). He said Audi would not accept such a claim as it was in an area that would not have been subjected to proper paint preparation (in his words to save Audi a few quid) and could just as easily be chipped by a stone within days of having been repaired. When I pointed out that others' had had the claim approved he just replied that it must have been as a gesture of good will. And with that, he was off!

Now I'm not going to lose any sleep over this at this stage but I have to say that I was extremely disappointed by his dismissive and frankly uncooperative attitude. Not sure why I was surprised to be honest but it really is annoying when after they have had your money the attention levels just drop away.

As I said first service is now booked at my request, I have paid for the service plan so again no more money in the offing for them I guess, and I shall be watching like a hawk on Monday morning to make sure that they take care of her. I will take it in clean so that they don't have to do anything to it and will remind them that I don't want anything 'extra' resulting in any bill.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick update on the paint problem. Owing to me messing up dates and holidays my car is booked in for w/c 16 September and they want it for 2-3 days. They are providing me with a courtesy car.
> ...


That's appalling! Mine was definitely NOT a gesture of goodwill because it took some time for Audi Exeter to get approval from Audi UK. Your dealer sounds like a right w***ker and I'd not let it end there but that's up to you of course. A call to Audi Customer Service might elicit a different response, especially when you tell them that this is a known problem with a number of cars. 
Oh well you know where not to spend your money next time. If buying from your local dealer doesn't get you good service you can easily go to another (even though you do live in Guernsey).


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > glospete said:
> ...


Geographically of course you at Exeter wold be an obvious alternative, although I have heard that some dealers (not necessarily Audi) won't deal with Guernsey customers. The usual excuse is VAT issues but they are easily overcome if they want to! I'll see how Monday's service goes but I have to say that I am really disappointed with the general attitude that they displayed both in terms of the service for which I wasn't contacted (and I believe that this is not unusual for service plan customers) and in respect of the warranty issue.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah and good luck in trying to stop them from washing it. From my experience saying no don't wash it usually has no effect :x I've known people put a large notice in the window saying please DO NOT WASH but it doesn't seem to stop them.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

That's pants, mine was not a good will gesture either, the warranty guy came straight out and took photo's of mine and said "no problem, that should not be like that, and we will get it sorted for you" They were chasing me to when they could do it for me, I was putting them off, due to work commitments. So far can't grumble on the service that has been provided, and they know when I say "Please do not wash it" they don't.....


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Matthaus said:


> ....and they know when I say "Please do not wash it" they don't.....


+1

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dimplyred (Oct 30, 2013)

I noticed this same problem on my 3 month old car a few days ago, did a quick search and found this thread. 

Called into my dealer today (Crewe Audi) who immediately said it shouldn't be like that and have submitted a warranty claim.

Like most others with this issue, it's Ibis white.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Dimplyred said:


> I noticed this same problem on my 3 month old car a few days ago, did a quick search and found this thread.
> 
> Called into my dealer today (Crewe Audi) who immediately said it shouldn't be like that and have submitted a warranty claim.
> 
> Like most others with this issue, it's Ibis white.


It's annoying but since the rectification work was done on mine I've had no further problems.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dimplyred (Oct 30, 2013)

glospete said:


> Dimplyred said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed this same problem on my 3 month old car a few days ago, did a quick search and found this thread.
> ...


That's good to hear. 

When I found it I did consider trying to rectify it myself. Thanks to this thread I decided not to!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Right, this is clearly a racially motivated thing as all of you with white cars are getting tea and sympathy from your dealers whereas I just got the cold shoulder because mine's Volcano Red!  I raised my disappointment over this issue in my post service customer satisfaction questionnaire and, guess what, still no responses!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Right, this is clearly a racially motivated thing as all of you with white cars are getting tea and sympathy from your dealers whereas I just got the cold shoulder because mine's Volcano Red!  I raised my disappointment over this issue in my post service customer satisfaction questionnaire and, guess what, still no responses!


I ordered mine with the poor underside paintwork so your garage must have ticked that option box inadvertently. I thought it was only available as an option on white cars though .....
If you were living on the mainland you could go to another dealer but if you will live in the such an awful place what can you expect :lol: :lol: jealousy, jealousy ....


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Will check mine at the weekend when I give it a wash. Glad to hear some of you guys got it sorted by the dealer, keep pushing 35 and hopefully they'll get it sorted!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like we'll all be in for the gearbox issue too soon so it could be in for a job lot!  :wink:


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Glad I've found this thread. Our 7 day old glacier white tt already has this issue. Dealer are really helpful so i know they will sort it. I have really bad experience of body shops and it's just been detailed yesterday so hoping they do a good job.

From those who've had it repaired. Do they just literally paint the inside lip? I really don't want the exterior paint touching.

Here's a pic of mine


----------

